# I found Another!



## critterslayer (Oct 3, 2016)

I went up to where I found that little bolen and as I'm turning up a little dirt at the base of a mountain, there was one stuck on the surface. Definitely a surprise. What's this one?


----------



## EAB1911 (Oct 4, 2016)

That looks like a Morrow Mountain type point to me.
I would go back and look some more if I were you


----------

